# Another 2557-V Problem



## ammomfg (May 25, 2017)

Hey there, I'm in the midst of rebuilding the head on my craigslist 2557-V, and I have a problem. I am trying to figure out if the part on the back of the spindle that holds on the spindle lock (the part that locks the cone pulley in place for hi/low range) in place is threaded or simply pressed on. Either way, it's pretty well stuck on there. This is kinda the big issue I'm having. 

I'm kinda bummed my lathe isn't as pretty as yours, but mine came with all of the accessories (turret, tailstock, two chucks, and a boatload of collets so I think I came out about even)

Either way, thanks for the help in advance. I might ask for contact info for your rebuilder.


----------



## Chuck K (May 25, 2017)

You have to remove the bull gear to Rome the pin.  Once you have the bull gear removed I think it will be obvious how to get the pin out.


----------



## ammomfg (May 25, 2017)

Are you talking about the bull gear on the drive/cone pulley? I'll take a photo when I get to the shop tonight.


----------



## Mister Ed (May 25, 2017)

Ammo -
Are you talking the wheel below in red?



If so, on the chuck side of it there is a 1/4-20 setscrew, a spring and then a ball sitting on the spindle. My wheel was not staying engaged and I realized that the mentioned parts were not there. That keeps tension to stop the wheel going in and out. If the spring/ball are missing or the set screw cranked down, it may not move.

I see you and Chuck both replied as I was typing (dad called in the middle of typing). Your right ... pic will help.


----------



## ammomfg (May 25, 2017)

Mister Ed said:


> Ammo -
> Are you talking the wheel below in red?
> View attachment 234232
> 
> ...



Yea, the ball detent is not the problem, the bit on the end where the collet closer engages is my problem. The end of the collet closer tube has a round piece held in with 3 screws, I take the screws off, but there's a shoulder that keeps the wheel from coming off. What I need to remove is the part on the end of the spindle that holds that wheel on.

Also, I think this is normally where a tensioning nut goes on other lathes. This lathe, because of the collet closer and the drive components, moves the tensioning nut forward about half-way down the spindle.


----------



## Mister Ed (May 25, 2017)

OK, I see. I never took that piece off with the 3 screws. I'm sure chuck will come back, or I will look at parts list later.


----------



## Mister Ed (May 25, 2017)

Parts diagram shows a "take up nut" that is threaded on the left end of spindle. IT also shows a nut (forget what the book called it) on the left of each set of bearings.
I have to think that because we both have collet closers, our "nut" might be a tad different that stock ... but suspect that it still unscrews.


----------



## Chuck K (May 25, 2017)

Sorry....I had the wrong machine in mind. Disregard what I said.


----------



## ammomfg (May 26, 2017)

Despite this, I still believe you are correct. Camera is currently charging and I got some other work to do tonight. I was going to bring a larger wrench from home (pipe wrench with a leather strap across the jaws) to see if I could get it to budge. I've been soaking it in PB blaster for a few days, I might get out the propane torch and see if I can get the new oil sucked in a bit more before wrenching on it with less than my usual level of care.


----------

